# Vanes are hitting my drop-away



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

I was shooting a whisker biscuit and recently changes to a drop-away to eliminate my vanes from being ripped off. I can shoot a good group out to 25 yards. The problem Iam having is that my vanes are hitting my rest, and that is causing my arrows to tail whip or spiral in flight. All my arrows do the same thing. If I shoot a broadhead it will do the same but hit low and to the right. It is not nearly good enough to have confidence in my bow to take hunting. I have tried to move my nocking point and that has not helped. Is there anything else I can try to do.


----------



## JJ57 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Drop away rest.*

What drop away are you using? Most dropaways are set up so they come to full height the last 2"-3" of the draw cycle. I have been using ripcords since they came out and have never had any problems when installed properly. I have heard of some problems when they get older and the springs get weak with them not dropping fast enough.


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

fxdwgkd said:


> I was shooting a whisker biscuit and recently changes to a drop-away to eliminate my vanes from being ripped off. I can shoot a good group out to 25 yards. The problem Iam having is that my vanes are hitting my rest, and that is causing my arrows to tail whip or spiral in flight. All my arrows do the same thing. If I shoot a broadhead it will do the same but hit low and to the right. It is not nearly good enough to have confidence in my bow to take hunting. I have tried to move my nocking point and that has not helped. Is there anything else I can try to do.


Whisker biscuit is a good rest for hunting,I've never had a problem with any I've set up....blazers or duravane predators are the way to go with a biscuit,I also shoot a drop away & a whisker biscuit,sounds like the timing on your rest is off...


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

Ultra rest, when do not set the rest and allow my sting to pull it up, it starts to raise with roughly 4 in left on my arrow. when it is fully locked in there is only about an inch and a half left of my arrow past the rest.


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

fxdwgkd said:


> Ultra rest, when do not set the rest and allow my sting to pull it up, it starts to raise with roughly 4 in left on my arrow. when it is fully locked in there is only about an inch and a half left of my arrow past the rest.


First off, the QAD is not made to raise with the draw. It is supposed to be in the capture position before drawing.

The rest should reach full upright cocked position in the last 1 to 1.5 in of the draw. If it raises too early, it will not drop in time for a fast bow. Also, on some bows, you need to have it attached to the buss cable at least 3 inches below the rest. QADs can always be tuned to drop in time, it just may take a little work. 

Brian


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

I always put the rest in the capture position when shooting. The guy at the bow shop said to draw my bow and allow the string to pull it up to make sure the timing was right. He said if it starts to pull up at the last 1/4 length of the bow and the arrow rests with about 2 inches left then it is ok. I have since taken it to another shop to have them take a look at it. I will let you know what I find out. Thanks for all the tips so far. I just can not seem to get it right myself.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

mount your rest cable about straight across from the bottom of the grip when the bow is at full draw, sounds like you cable is too short, the lower the cable mounts is how you can adjust the timing of it at full draw.


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

Put the Whisker Biscuit back on!!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

fxdwgkd said:


> Put the Whisker Biscuit back on!!


that's not a solution - that's trading problems. Maybe you should have watched the DVD that came with the QAD.


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

http://www.qadinc.com/t-tech-support.aspx

Click on "Watch Instrutional Video".

That's a place to start. 

Sounds like a timing issue.


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

Agree I would bet its a timing issue.


----------



## PacificNWarcher (May 15, 2012)

fxdwgkd said:


> I always put the rest in the capture position when shooting. The guy at the bow shop said to draw my bow and allow the string to pull it up to make sure the timing was right. He said if it starts to pull up at the last 1/4 length of the bow and the arrow rests with about 2 inches left then it is ok. I have since taken it to another shop to have them take a look at it. I will let you know what I find out. Thanks for all the tips so far. I just can not seem to get it right myself.


What did the other shop say about your rest issue?


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

It happened in 2009, I guess they got it resolved


----------



## PacificNWarcher (May 15, 2012)

Rugby said:


> It happened in 2009, I guess they got it resolved


Good point


----------

